# Specification sheet



## Nice tella

Hello there

I am struggling to translate the word *Specification Sheet* in Dutch. Basically, it's a document to describe a product. It is very technical translation I am sure there is a word in Dutch to say it? The document usually says the size, the origin, the composition etc...

Merci!

Tella


----------



## Suehil

I would go for 'specificatieblad'.


----------



## Carmen la nita

I agree with Suehil, however I would put a space in between: _specificatie blad_


----------



## HKK

Carmen la nita said:


> I agree with Suehil, however I would put a space in between: _specificatie blad_



No space.


----------



## Carmen la nita

Fair enough


----------



## Nice tella

Thank you very much to all of you


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



Carmen la nita said:


> I agree with Suehil, however I would put a space in between: _specificatie blad_


 


HKK said:


> No space.


 
Agreed. Certainly not.
In Dutch, 1 + 1 = 1 (one word + one word = one word).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Carmen la nita

Sorry about that, my Dutch is a bit rusty

Dank!


----------



## learningpolish

According to me, you can write specificatieblad as well as specificatie blad. However specificatieblad is more used.

learningpolish


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



learningpolish said:


> According to me, you can write specificatieblad as well as specificatie blad.


Despite the idea of _vrijheid, blijheid_, it's not so according to the Dutch spelling rules to be found in the WNT .


> However specificatieblad is more used.


Because it's the correct spelling ;-).

However, there is a _very marked tendency_ to "separate" compound words in Dutch, at least in informal (on line?) writing, probably due to English influence (??). But I guess that phenomenon deserves a thread on its own. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

